# Trilux/SUIT Scopes, Anyone Have One?



## 91stSPS (Oct 10, 2007)

Last year I was given a Colt post ban H-Bar that belonged to a good bro of mine who died.  The rifle came with a Trilux/SUIT scope and appears to be in really good condition.  This Mon I took it to a bros farm to try to get it zeroed and we could not get the rounds on paper.  I did buy a small booklet that briefly covers the scope, but it does not have any info about the adjustments for elevation and windage.  Can anyone give me the info on adjusting the scope, what each click represents?  I really do not want to get rid of the scope because it belonged to my bro, but I sure as heck do not want one I can not get adjusted.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.derbyfals.com/suit/suit.html

------------------------

The following on Trilux "SUIT" sights is courtesy of David Young of New Zealand: 

With SUIT sights, the correct point of aim is dead center. 

The ranges at each of the positions for the cam lever are as follows: 
The lever should be set back for 300 yards, and forward for 600 yards. 
The gun should be sighted for 300 yards. You can do this by shooting at 
25 or 100 yards. The (short) instruction manual that came with these 
sights has all the specifications for this. 

On original unaltered SUIT sights, there is a small handle that you can rotate to expose the tritium.  Unfortunately, most of the SUIT sights in the U.S. have had their tritium vials removed to meet some brainless N.R.C. radioactive material import restriction.  The spot where the vial went is filled with a black plastic plug.  You can "reanimate" a Trilux that is sans its tritium vial by using one of the battery powered red LED units made by MJS International. (They were formerly sold by Entreprise Arms, but they no longer stock them.)   The earliest ones were too bright.  The newer ones reportedly work much better. MJS sells them for $50 postpaid to U.S. addresses.  Contact: 
MJS, Intl. 
Phone: (760) 591-1709 
E-mail: msudic@flash.net 

-----------------------

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/printitem.cfm?ItemNum=7813143


----------



## 91stSPS (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info!!  I found a company that sells the insert to enable the night site again, not sure if I will get it since this rifle is a "safe queen".


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, thats one strange looking scope.  Glad that you are keeping it true to the way your Bro had it! A fine tribute!


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2007)

In its normal setting...


----------



## 91stSPS (Oct 11, 2007)

One thing I do need to do is replace the rubber eye piece, it is really warped, but all in all I like the scope, large field of view.  I am an old timer, not much for optics, so between this Trilux and my EoTech this is all new to me.  98% of the shooting I have done in my life was with iron sights, even long range black powder rifles.  Again, thanks for the input,


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

You are welcome, I will get one myself sometime for my L1A1.


----------



## 91stSPS (Nov 12, 2007)

Pardus, thanks again so muck for the info!    I took my H-Bar to a bro's farm today and got the scope zeroed and was banging out pretty good groups at 300 meters with basic Wold ammo!  Takes some getting used to with the inverted recticle but I am coming around to liking it more and more!!!


----------

